# Name that one Styrene Grail kit you still need to get!



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Whats that one Styrene grail kit that has slip threw your fingers and has been on your list for the longest time?I got one and its been a thorn in my side for years now specially after the fact had a chance to get it back at Chillers first model convention in Rutheford Nj but due to lack of funds in my wallet had to pass it up.It was a builtup of the Aurora Godzillas Gocart.I believe the dealer was asking at the time 200.00 for it and that was back in 1990 when chiller was originally called Horrorthon.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Aurora dutch boy.....joking .......right now mine is Flypogger speed shift by Monogram 1965.

Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Aurora dutch boy.....joking .......right now mine is Flypogger speed shift by Monogram 1965.
> 
> Buzz


Lol april fools joke huh Randy.But ya got a pick of that kit you mention?I like to see that one


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dan seriously the dutch boy (yawn) really puts me to sleep, I did one for a friend, it was as much fun as watching wet paint dry on a wall.

Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Dan seriously the dutch boy (yawn) really puts me to sleep, I did one for a friend, it was as much fun as watching wet paint dry on a wall.
> 
> Buzz


LOL!Ranyd just sent ya a pm on the other board on a score just got right now


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I would love to have the MPC Space:1999 Hawk kit. I had it as a kid and would really like to have it again. However, any of the ones I see on the E-place are too rich for my blood.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Well it was the deluxe lost in space kit with chariot.But i was able to get that finnaly when polar lights reissued it.So now it has to be the orion shuttle from 2001.I had a chance to get a 75 issue in the box at a collector show but not enough cash at hand. i think it was going for around $85.00 at the time.Not bad at all for the condition.I'll get on eventually.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Confederate Raider now...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Zorro and the 'Great Moments in Sports' series.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Original issue Leif Ericson space ship. The one with the flex-i-disc record.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually, I would like to complete my Guys and Gals set. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I like them. I only need the Mexico set, and I don't expect to ever find them for a reasonable price.

After that, I'd love to complete my Musketeers set.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> Aurora dutch boy.....joking .......right now mine is Flypogger speed shift by Monogram 1965.
> 
> Buzz


I got lucky getting mine. Both Speed SHift and Flip-Out came from the same source for a real good price (built up with that child-like paintjob). I have the paint stripped but have not done anything else to them yet.

Mine has got to be the Rat Fink in a Lotus. I have the other slot car/kit Mr. Gasser in a BRM. I would not mind landing the elusive Boss Fink too. That would complete my Revell/Fink collection.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Ghost of the Red Baron !! that was just the coolest kit . 
hb


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Aurora wildlife series. Also Monogram Ghost of the Red Baron.

Chris.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm still itching for an original wonder woman and pengiin kit! Hey wolfman I also remember when Chiller theatre used to be called horrorton and took place in a high school or something back in May of 91. Those were the best of days! You could of cut the excitement in the air with a knife.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN..................and now I won't have to wait forever :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'd like the Confederate Raider as well as a couple of parts to complete my Penguin and Frog!

Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Revell XLS-1 (or whatever the number is) moonship.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

JoHan 1966 Chrysler 300 convertible...


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

AMT 63 Chevy II


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Gillmen said:


> I'm still itching for an original wonder woman and pengiin kit! Hey wolfman I also remember when Chiller theatre used to be called horrorton and took place in a high school or something back in May of 91. Those were the best of days! You could of cut the excitement in the air with a knife.


Ya they use to have it at first in the old Rutheford theater by me and then they moved it over to the college for more space.But definitly those were the best times and at that show you had wall to wall kit dealers everywhere.I know the first day of the show within a hour went broke from buying kits(lol)!


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

All the Mustang SVO editions--MPC had an 84, Monogram had an 85 1/2, and I think AMT had one, as well.

So I've got a thing for exotic Mustangs, sue me! :tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beck said:


> Ghost of the Red Baron !! that was just the coolest kit .
> hb


Monogram's "Ghost of the Red Baron" would be my #1 choice as well. I'm sure it's smaller than I remember it being. :lol:

Second would be MPC's "Play It Again, Sam" from the Haunted Mansion series.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Sealab! Had one when I was kid! Wish I had one now, but at the prices they command on e-place, it will never happen!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ghost of the red baron. i have never seen one listed on ebay. ever.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Tweedy Pie with Boss Fink, with Horton the Elephant from Revell (1959), a close second.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I need to qualify my "grail kit"...I've seen it listed on ebay, and it is available, but never at the price that I was willing to pay. It's the Babe Ruth kit from the sport series...


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Aurora Blackbeard.
If it is ever re-popped, I'll be more than happy. I was contemplating the purchase of a certain "resin recast" of the kit, but after recent events and revelations of said kit producer, I changed my mind.

My grail "runners up" are, the Aurora gladiators, MPC's "Nightcrawler" monster rod, and the "Pirates" and "Haunted Mansion" kits.

Overall, I'm pretty darned happy with what's been released recently and with what's coming down the pyke!


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

I had a Sealab; it was a great kit, sadly, that was many years and several moves ago and it no longer exists.

I think my current grail is probably one of these three space kits:

1) AMT's Man in Space (1/200 scale).

2) Revell's Apollo Lunar Spacecraft (1/48 scale with the stage 3 shroud/adapter.)

3) Revell's Mercury Capsule with Atlas Booster (1/110 scale).

But a new Sealab, Calypso, or any of the Pirates of the Caribbean kits would be nice too. :lol:

-Neil


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd like to have the Pirates of the Caribbean kits. I'd love for them to be reissued. I had Hoist the Jolly Roger when I was young. I never completed it and it was tossed out.  Oh well, it wouldn't have survived the years, anyway.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Ignatz said:


> Original issue Leif Ericson space ship. The one with the flex-i-disc record.


I'd have to agree on this one.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

1/72 XB-70 with aftermarket details.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

I don't really have Grail kits in the sense that I am on a quest to look for them, but I would love to have Zorro, Superboy, Spock w/Snakes, and Barnabas Collins.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Leif Erickson, Flying Sub, and.....Monogram Snoopy.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

For me its the large Aurora B-58 Hustler, so I can finish my Thunderbirds Helijet. I have the 2 Huskie choppers and a Mercury-Atlas set on the way. All I need is the B-58 and some time in the lab!!!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

64-65 Plymouth Barracuda kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Aurora Wonder Woman.:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Since I posted this in your MOTM CREATURE thread, I'll bite!!
The entire collection of the MOTM series, Originals preferably!
I have the re-issues of Frank, Drac, Rodan, Ghidrah and a resin copy of the Creature. Re-issues and resin don't quite fill that retro feel.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

The Frakken Moonbus!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Since I posted this in your MOTM CREATURE thread, I'll bite!!
> The entire collection of the MOTM series, Originals preferably!
> I have the re-issues of Frank, Drac, Rodan, Ghidrah and a resin copy of the Creature. Re-issues and resin don't quite fill that retro feel.


I hear ya steve resin copies of the Aurora kits doesnt cut it with me either.Thats why kept searching for that creature.Finally gentleman here on the board was kind enough to sell me his.But still have not got the main one thats the Aurora Godzilla gocart!I got the reissues of it but the Original is the one after big time.My brother has it but he wont part with it for the love of money


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

the kits I would want again are the Sea Quest ones, only one I ever found was the ENS. Darwin one that I converted into a Starleet mascot for one of my ships.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Could someone define "Grail kit"?
Is it supposed to indicate an obsession?
Is it meant to describe a kit you have searched the world
to obtain?
What is the level of madness required to be considered a grail kit?

Does the kit have to exist?
I have the kits I want. (Except for a decent _Casablanca_ 
and _Independence_ -class escort carrier from World War II.
I feel confident they will be available when I'm ready for them.)

As a Grail kit, I would like to have an accurate model of the 
Death Star II. The unfinished one from "Return of the Jedi".
About 12" in diameter.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I think a Grail kit must have been produced at one time or another, and its "grailishness" is directly proportional to the amount of effort spent looking for it, and the amount of money one would pay for it on daBay. Also, it's more of a Grail kit if you a) never had one in its initial release, b) always wanted one as a kid, and/or c) had one but botched it as a kid or lost it over the years.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I finally got my Polar Lights Curly kit!! Took a while to get it!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Way to go! The Stooges were some of the most fun kits I ever built!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Aurora 2001 Moonbus...

TWICE had a chance to buy it and missed out.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> I finally got my Polar Lights Curly kit!! Took a while to get it!:thumbsup:


Excellent!! Glad to hear it!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I presume we're talking about models that are out of production, haven't yet been reissued, and are generally priced beyond the means of most of us (now that I think of it - *all *of us - who are posting on this thread). Somehow in my long and checkered career I've actually managed to hang onto my old buildups of some of the models mentioned here; there's a big plastic tote in my basement that I think must be worth more than I am, if the posts I've seen so far are any indication.

But what's not in the tote are the "Space Funtastics" kits, which were Revell reissues in the 1970s of some of their conjectural space models from the 1950s. They could reissue those kits in either format to make me happy. A reissue of the Dutch Boy kit, not so much - but I'm all for you guys who want to build something that the rest of us might not want to; it's whatever floats your boat that counts.

As long as I gets mine, that is...:devil:


NTRPRZ said:


> ...a couple of parts to complete my Penguin and Frog!


Jeff, have you been to The Parts Pit? http://www.thepartspit.com/home.htm

Mark McG.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

MPC's Walt Disney Haunted Mansion - "Play It Again Sam"
The dude playing the pipe organ.
I want that kit soooooo bad.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm still waiting to get a Wonder Woman> I just finally got my Penguin about a month ago. Other is Big frankie but that should soon be solved!!
Steve Cooke


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Aurora kits :

DR JEKYLL AND MR HYDE MONSTER SCENES
BUTTERFLIES OF THE WORLD 2
INDIAN TOTEM CRAFT 1
INDIAN TOTEM CRAFT 2


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Aurora kits :
> 
> DR JEKYLL AND MR HYDE MONSTER SCENES
> BUTTERFLIES OF THE WORLD 2
> ...


Bruce try Gary at www.shadowlandtoys.com .He does come across that Hyde Monster scenes 
frequently and had one mint on ebay not to long ago.Shoot him a email cause kits like that he wont list on his site but if ya contact him he just might have or know where to get for ya.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Aurora kits :
> 
> DR JEKYLL AND MR HYDE MONSTER SCENES
> BUTTERFLIES OF THE WORLD 2
> ...


Bruce try Gary at www.shadowlandtoys.com .He does come across that Hyde Monster scenes 
frequently and had one mint on ebay not to long ago.Shoot him a email cause kits like that he wont list on his site but if ya contact him he just might have or know where to get one for ya.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

And if that doesn't work, try Gary at www.shadowlandtoys.com .


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, but what about Gary at www.shadowlandtoys.com ?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If this ends up taking more than 30 seconds to read, will he have to pay Hank for advertising space? Mind you, I have heard he is a fantastic human being with immense knowledge in his field and I've been to the www.shadowlandtoys.com website and it is very impressive with a very good range of Aurora kits including some extremely rare gems. ( I don't know how to turn the www.shadowlandtoys.com thing to blue. I apologise.)

Chris.

ps: I didn't know it would change automatically. Cool!!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

As far as I know, the price for one, even a build-up would be prohibitive for me these days, so I don't actually look for one any longer. I will wait and see what happens with Moebius .....


----------

